# Brauche Hilfe bei Logo



## psifactory (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei einem Logo. Und zwar fällt mir im Moment zum Wort Campus nicht wirklich was ein, was man simpel als Vektor darstellen könnte. Vielleicht fällt ja hier jemanden was dazu ein. 

LG


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2009)

Moin
Ich glaube ne einfache Mindmap würde hier Wunder wirken.
Campus -> Uni -> Gebäude -> Park -> Studenten ... usw

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Mai 2009)

Oder versuch mal das hier für dein Mindmap: http://www.visualthesaurus.com

Gruß


----------



## psifactory (19. Mai 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Oder versuch mal das hier für dein Mindmap: http://www.visualthesaurus.com
> 
> Gruß



coole Seite. Danke nochmal. 

hab gestern noch in ner Bar bei nem gemütllichen bier die antwort auf meine Frage gefunden und heut auch gleichmal umgesetzt  

Ist glaub ich ganz gut geworden oder? Morgen gehts dann auf in Richtung AfterEffects um nen trailer und sonstige Sachen drauszubasteln. 

LG


----------



## mpe (5. August 2009)

Also mir gefällts


----------



## psifactory (6. August 2009)

Huch, 

das Thema ist ja schon voll in Vergessenheit geraten - ist auch schon fertig soweit alles. Wen´s trotzdem noch interessiert wie s weiterging hier mal der Trailer  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_7SXtrZM_o


----------



## Another (6. August 2009)

Ich finds immer schön wenn der Community das Ergebnis hinterher auch gezeigt wird.

Ist doch nett geworden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
also mir gefällt es auch ganz gut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (28. August 2009)

Psycorp hat gesagt.:


> Huch,
> 
> das Thema ist ja schon voll in Vergessenheit geraten - ist auch schon fertig soweit alles. Wen´s trotzdem noch interessiert wie s weiterging hier mal der Trailer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_7SXtrZM_o



Das "Kameragewackel" mit was ist das gemacht? 
Soundkeys oder wie das heißt?! Und da sind auch "Blitze" mit dabei. Ist das irgendwie von Hand gemacht worden (z.B. irgendein heller Farbeffekt drauf und animiert), oder wurde eben z.B. mit Soundkeys das Kameragewackel zum Sound gemacht und evtl. dabei mit irgendeiner inklusiven Einstellung noch Geblitze zum Sound dazu?

Und der TV-Monitor am Ende.. Kommt der einfach so reingeflogen (von hinter der Kamera nach vorn) oder sind das nochmal Vektor-Einzelteile... also erst kommt der Rahmen geflogen, dann das Innere, dann ja eben offensichtlich noch der Hut von oben.

Das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## psifactory (28. August 2009)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Das "Kameragewackel" mit was ist das gemacht?
> Soundkeys oder wie das heißt?! Und da sind auch "Blitze" mit dabei. Ist das irgendwie von Hand gemacht worden (z.B. irgendein heller Farbeffekt drauf und animiert), oder wurde eben z.B. mit Soundkeys das Kameragewackel zum Sound gemacht und evtl. dabei mit irgendeiner inklusiven Einstellung noch Geblitze zum Sound dazu?
> 
> Und der TV-Monitor am Ende.. Kommt der einfach so reingeflogen (von hinter der Kamera nach vorn) oder sind das nochmal Vektor-Einzelteile... also erst kommt der Rahmen geflogen, dann das Innere, dann ja eben offensichtlich noch der Hut von oben.
> ...



Hi, das ruckeln + die farbblitze wurden mit Twitch gemacht. Ist recht einfach zu konfigurieren. Musst nur die Intensität global einstellen und dann die Effektstärke dort wo du sie haben willst einstellen in deiner Timeline (bspw. auf den Bass).

Der TV Monitor + Innenleben , die Schrift und natürlich der Hut sind jeweils einzelne Vektorgrafiken die eingeflogen werden. Mit einer Bewegungsunschärfe - dadurch kommt es realistischer rüber. Beim TV hab ich das so gemacht dass er während der ersten Frames an deckkraft gewinnt und sich dann herunterskaliert bis auf er auf der endgültigen Größe ist. Die Kamera bleibt (im ganzen Clip) unberührt. 

LG
Sebbo


----------



## Gast170816 (28. August 2009)

psifactory hat gesagt.:


> Der TV Monitor + Innenleben , die Schrift und natürlich der Hut sind jeweils einzelne Vektorgrafiken die eingeflogen werden.



Ok, also der Monitor selbst kommt also an sich komplett reingeflogen?!(Hut & Schrift dann halt hinterher klar)



psifactory hat gesagt.:


> Die Kamera bleibt (im ganzen Clip) unberührt.



Aha, ich dachte bei sowas hätte man eher die Kamera animiert und das balkenartige Dingens am Anfang dann fest gelassen und nur nach und nach eine Maske runtergezogen (dass es aussieht, als ob es "wandert/erscheint").


----------



## psifactory (28. August 2009)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Ok, also der Monitor selbst kommt also an sich komplett reingeflogen?!(Hut & Schrift dann halt hinterher klar)
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, ich dachte bei sowas hätte man eher die Kamera animiert und das balkenartige Dingens am Anfang dann fest gelassen und nur nach und nach eine Maske runtergezogen (dass es aussieht, als ob es "wandert/erscheint").



Hab das der einfachkeithalber in mehreren sequenzen gemacht. lässt sich meines erachtens so leichter animieren. (habs nicht so mit Kamerafahrten  )

Der Monitor wird im Grunde genommen nur hereinskaliert also bspw. so

frame1: Scale 1000% - Transparenz 0%
frame5: Scale 600% - Transparenz 90%
frame20: Scale 100% - Transparenz 100%


----------



## Gast170816 (28. August 2009)

Aha, ok danke.
Da weiß ich ja jetzt erstmal bescheid


----------

